# PVC pipe for hot water???



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Does anybody know the max water temp rating for PVC pipe?* 

Basically, what I'm wondering is if I can use PVC to run the hot water lines to the needed fixtures in my house. The water temp will be set at the average setting but I just want to make sure the hot water running through the PVC (basically plastic) pipes will have any drawbacks. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Product specs are up to 140*F and up to 800psi. You will be fine.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Before I type this I will tell you I do not allow any of my jobs to use PVC but if you are going to use pvc for your water lines use pressure fittings. If pex or copper is not a option why not CPVC?


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

CPVC is capable of 200* and 600psi at least in 1/2"


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

N M Mechanical said:


> Before I type this I will tell you I do not allow any of my jobs to use PVC but if you are going to use pvc for your water lines use pressure fittings. If pex or copper is not a option why not CPVC?


I just replaced a bunch of old galvanized water lines with PEX...easy to work with and handles the pressure/temperature. Used the push vice compression fittings and was very simple.


----------



## ahoude23 (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd look into PEX rather than PVC.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Check your local code,,If they allow plastic, I will bet it is CPVC,,remember to support it ,,it sags like crazy,,if you have to use plastic I would use PEX a lot less connections you don't need a bunch of couplings every 10 feet


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Why wouldn't you want to use copper? Copper is wonderful stuff. It's a natural microbial (sp?). It actually helps sanitize the water flowing through it.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

I personallly wouldn't use PVC. I'd even hesitate on the CPVC. PEX is nice but a bit on the expensive side with tools you'll never use again. I'm with Tinmarine on this one- Copper.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Just not real familiar with CPVC or PEX. I will definitely check out both before I start my project. As far as copper, I'd love to use it but...

1) Have to learn how to solder (sp?) first.
2) The cost seems to be substantially higher for my project and I'm trying to stay within a set budjet. (All new appliances ate up more money than I thought it would.)

I appreciate all the feedback from everyone. Looks like I still have some homewrok to do before I start.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I generally use copper because sweating isn't that hard once you know what you're doing. But I've been wanting to try PEX at some point. If I couldn't use copper, I'd be going with PEX.

John


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

If the job is of ANY size, you can pay for the cost of your PEX crimper in one job simply with the money saved on copper.


----------



## trailwart (Mar 20, 2004)

been redoing a house i just bought. gutted the whole thing and are doing the plumbing as we speak(almost done now), we are using cpvc throughout for all the hot and cold supply lines and pvc for the drain lines and vent pipe. the house had copper but was broke in a few places from not being properly winterized. thought about fixing the broken spots, but with less than a 24" crawl space, there was just no room to work with none flexable tube and a torch. evaluate what you have for workable conditions and go from there.


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

Michihunter said:


> I personallly wouldn't use PVC. I'd even hesitate on the CPVC. PEX is nice but a bit on the expensive side with tools you'll never use again. I'm with Tinmarine on this one- Copper.


If you use the "push" fittings there are no tools required, except the cutter..simple o-ring/compression fittings tightened by hand.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Midway97 said:


> If you use the "push" fittings there are no tools required, except the cutter..simple o-ring/compression fittings tightened by hand.


Thanks for the heads up. Are those fittings the same price as the crimp? And if so, why would anyone crimp? Can you list the advantages/disadvantages of each?.


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

Michihunter said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Are those fittings the same price as the crimp? And if so, why would anyone crimp? Can you list the advantages/disadvantages of each?.


I didn't price the crimp fittings and tools...knowing I was only doing a limited amout of piping...the push fittings are pricey (I purchased at Lowes) but for ease of use they are simply push the tubing into the fitting and turn the collar by hand till tight...simple and quick.


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

from a cost perspective, Pex will be a bit more than the CPVC, but it is worth it. And so much easier. As a Realtor, I walk through a house with pvc supply lines, and I tell the buyers it was a do it yourself job, too lazy or cheap to do it right. It will affect your resale value. 

I just bought a whole house of supply line PEX with elbows and T's for peanuts.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

To the first post how large is the project sounds like a small add on so a few "Shark Bite" fittings and pex job will look nice and will not restrict flow.

For the larger projects we have been using the manifolds in the mechanical room when using pex that why your only connections are at the fixture and the manifoild very fast.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Is PEX that red and blue "plastic" tubing?? If so,, I helped a buddy redo some pipes that burst under his house this past winter,, with that stuff, it was freakin' DIRT cheap and easy to use. He just rented the crimper from Home Depot,, I think it was 25 bucks..


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> Is PEX that red and blue "plastic" tubing?? If so,, I helped a buddy redo some pipes that burst under his house this past winter,, with that stuff, it was freakin' DIRT cheap and easy to use. He just rented the crimper from Home Depot,, I think it was 25 bucks..


Yeah, I've seen it in Red, Blue and White...may be other colors available as well.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

JasonCarp said:


> from a cost perspective, Pex will be a bit more than the CPVC, but it is worth it. And so much easier. As a Realtor, I walk through a house with pvc supply lines, and I tell the buyers it was a do it yourself job, too lazy or cheap to do it right. It will affect your resale value.
> 
> I just bought a whole house of supply line PEX with elbows and T's for peanuts.


Why are you lying to your clients? CPVC is within code in many municipalites and used a lot by professional plumbers. Not only is the initial cost low, but the repair costs, if needed, are a lot lower. If I had to plumb my house, being a professional, I would use CPVC.


----------



## ahoude23 (Aug 18, 2008)

I plumbed my house in 2007 with the PEX. I used the manifold system in the basement and ran 1 line per fixture hot and cold. Was inexpensive and was able to do it with only a little help from my brother pulling lines. I would have made a mess sweating copper. Just cut and crimp, move on to next line. Make sure to support the lined because they do sag. I did have 2 cold lines freeze about 6 times, the insulation had a small gap. Thawed them out and worked fine. No splitting.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

What is the inside diameter of PEX for the fittings? If it's the stuff I'm thinking of, the PEX tube itself is about 1/2" inside, but the fitting drop down to like 1/4" inside diameter. I'm just curious about the flow of water able to get through at the fittings.

I am replacing 100% of the water lines in my house but they are all congregated in a relatively small area which I can access easily from the basement. If I go with "plastic" it will be CPVC over PVC based on the feedback I've received. Copper or PEX is still not out of the question though.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Here's a place you can look to for materials to work with PEX.

You have to navigate around a bit becase tubijng, connectors, and tools are in their own areas but all the info is there.

http://www.pexsupply.com/PEX-Tubing-516000

John


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link JPOLLMAN!

I guess this PEX stuff is a little more versatile than what I remember. They used to use something like PEX in a lot of (or most) manufactured homes and it was not fun to work with.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

harpo1 said:


> Thanks for the link JPOLLMAN!
> 
> I guess this PEX stuff is a little more versatile than what I remember. They used to use something like PEX in a lot of (or most) manufactured homes and it was not fun to work with.


Yep I know what you're talking about. But that was polybutyl tubing not PEX. There were all kinds of lawsuits over that polybutyl stuff. But the PEX it much better from what I understand.

John


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

If you plumb the job correct pex is good Just DO NOT PIPE EVERY THING IN 1/2


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

N M Mechanical said:


> If you plumb the job correct pex is good *Just DO NOT PIPE EVERY THING IN 1/2*


 
Can you elaborate a little more on this NM?

My first thought was to run 3/4" main lines then reduce down to 1/2" for the connections to faucets?


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

harpo1 said:


> Can you elaborate a little more on this NM?
> 
> My first thought was to run 3/4" main lines then reduce down to 1/2" for the connections to faucets?


 
Hot water runs I would stay with 1/2, 3/4 from tank a couple feet then run your take off's from that


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Depending on number of fixtures and flow rate but a standard home water line 3/4 to the last fixture then reduce. Your branches 1/2 main 3/4.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

N M Mechanical said:


> Depending on number of fixtures and flow rate but a standard home water line 3/4 to the last fixture then reduce. Your branches 1/2 main 3/4.


Thanks! That's exactly what I had in mind.

FYI: The current set-up is a mixture of 1/2" and 3/4" lines (reducers all over the place ), and worse yet, they used a mixture of copper, PVC, and vinyl lines! :yikes:

Don't you just love all the "hidden surprises" you find after you purchase a house. I won't go into what I discovered when I removed a few sections of drywall. Let's just say it's been a long and expensive 3+ years of renovating. Heck, I figure anything I do will be better and more efficient than what's in place now.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

I would run whatever size comes off the water meter or well, whatever you have. If it is a one inch supply, and you plan to run an irrigation system, or fill a pool from an outdoor spicket, or anything else that take massive amounts of water, it would be beneficial to run the largest size pipe to these fixtures.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 19, 2009)

The biggest benefit to the PEX compared to CPVC (PVC is not rated for potable water, just for drains) is PEX's ability to withstand colder temperature without rupturing. In other words, if it freezes, it is less likely to rupture and need to be fixed.

This will be my choice.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Riverdale said:


> The biggest benefit to the PEX compared to CPVC (PVC is not rated for potable water, just for drains) is PEX's ability to withstand colder temperature without rupturing. In other words, if it freezes, it is less likely to rupture and need to be fixed.
> 
> This will be my choice.


Thanks for the input Riverdale. I was able to make it down to the store to check it out last night (PEX that is). Looks like pretty easy stuff to work with.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

My 2 cents. pex or copper is the only way to go.


----------

